# Ποντοπόρος - Οceangoing > Ποντοπόρος - Οceangoing >  Ποντοπόρος - Βίντεο (Oceangoing videos)

## mastrovasilis

ΜΕ ΑΦΟΡΜΗ ΤΟ ΒΙΝΤΕΑΚΙ ΠΟΥ ΑΝΕΒΑΣΑ ΣΤΟ ΘΕΜΑ ( ΜΗΧΑΝΟΣΤΑΣΙΑ ΟΙ ΚΑΡΔΙΕΣ ΤΩΝ ΠΛΟΙΩΝ) ΚΑΙ ΕΠΕΙΔΗ ΔΕΝ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΑΦΗΣΟΥΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΓΕΦΥΡΑ ΠΑΡΑΠΟΝΟΥΜΕΝΗ ΕΠΙΣΥΝΑΠΤΩ ENA ΠΟΛΥ ΩΡΑΙΟ ΒΙΝΤΕΑΚΙ ΑΠΟ ΕΝΑ ΜΕΓΑΛΥΤΕΡΟ ΚΟΝΤΕΙΝΕΡΑΔΙΚΟ.http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F3J3PUEdm7c:shock:

----------


## sonia24

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NlMFZ-hYCgg

προσπαθησα να βρω κατι καλυτερο για το f/v Alkin Kalkavan, με το οποιο ταλαιπωρηθηκαμε πολυ και οταν ακουμε αυτο το ονομα παθαινουμε παρακρουση (μιλώντας από άλλη οπτική). Ευτυχως, που δεν ειναι τα δικα μας εμπορευματα πανω... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## MELE

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fABvhIEJ2mU

----------


## MELE

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FMs3IdcdFWY
φαινεται αστειο.Αλλα μαλλον δεν ειναι και τοσο αμα εισαι μεσα σε αυτο εκεινη την στιγμη

----------


## MELE

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hsxV-w0gdZ8&NR=1
ena video gia osoys einai se tankers.gia na katalaboyme oloi mas oti prepei na eimaste ypeythinei otan kanoyme mia toso shmantikh doyleia.makari na einai to teleytaio pollution pou exei ginei mexri twra.

----------


## fotini86

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8HFAR...eature=related 
και όμως συμβαίνουν και τέτοια :!:

----------


## mastropanagos

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ieiaPpHmacc

copyright:mastropanagos.. :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## mastropanagos

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3qlt2TrHns8

copyright:mastropanagos.. :Very Happy:

----------


## Morgan

μας εφτιαξες με το που μπηκαμε απο γραφειο συναδελφε

----------


## fotini86

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3qlt2TrHns8
> 
> copyright:mastropanagos..


 
Από τα πιο ωραία βιντεάκια .... και η μουσική που το συνοδεύει  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## mastropanagos

> μας εφτιαξες με το που μπηκαμε απο γραφειο συναδελφε


Περασμενα μεγαλεια συναδελφε..!!Που τα αναπολω με αυτα τα βιντεο που εχω..!!



> Από τα πιο ωραία βιντεάκια .... και η μουσική που το συνοδεύει


Να εισαι καλα fotini..!!Η μουσικη επιμελεια ανηκει σε ενα ναυτη..!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## mastropanagos

Ε ρε κατι σουζες..!!:mrgreen::mrgreen:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FMs3I...eature=related

----------


## Roger Rabbit

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iSop1...eature=related

nice music  :Very Happy:

----------


## mastropanagos

Παναγιωτη μιας και μου το ζητησες,τα ανεβασα τα βιντεακια να εγκαινιασουμε και την video gallery μας η οποια ειναι παρα μα παρα πολυ καλη..!!
Ας τα δουμε εδω και εδω..!! :Wink:

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Σε ευχαριστώ... Δεν ξέρω ποιο μ' αρέσει καλύτερα...

----------


## mastropanagos

> Σε ευχαριστώ... Δεν ξέρω ποιο μ' αρέσει καλύτερα...


Θα ανεβασω και αλλα καποια στιγμη..!! :Wink:

----------


## mastropanagos

> Σε ευχαριστώ... Δεν ξέρω ποιο μ' αρέσει καλύτερα...


Παρε και αλλο ενα βιντεο φιλε Παναγιωτη..!! :Wink:

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Πολύ καλό και η θάλασσα λάδι...

----------


## mastropanagos

> Πολύ καλό και η θάλασσα λάδι...


Παναγιωτη ας δειξουμε και λιγο απο μηχανοστασιο...Στο βιντεο φαινεται ο εκκεντροφορος και οι λουμπρικετες.. :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cV-tWrJsbeQ

copyright:mastropanagos   :Wink:

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Ελπίζω να την έβαλες στη βίντεο γκάλερυ...
Ρολόι η δουλεύει, πάντως... Κάπου έχω κάτι ηχογαρφήσεις από ηχανοστάσιο ίσως τις κάνω κάποια στιγμή βιντεάκι...

----------


## mastropanagos

> Ελπίζω να την έβαλες στη βίντεο γκάλερυ...
> Ρολόι η δουλεύει, πάντως... Κάπου έχω κάτι ηχογαρφήσεις από ηχανοστάσιο ίσως τις κάνω κάποια στιγμή βιντεάκι...


Στη φαση που τραβαω το βιντεο ειμαστε σε stand-by και εκει πρεπει να δουλευε σε slow απ'οτι ακουω...Θα το βαλω και στη γκαλερυ,αλλα σε ποια ενοτητα??

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Βάλτο στο sea memories όπου μπάινουν στιγμές από ταξίδια ναυτικών. Αλλά και στη ενότητα του βαποριού να δείξεις και τις μηχανές του πάει. Πιο πολύ για το sea memories το βλέπω μια και είναι σε σταντ μπάι.

----------


## mastropanagos

Αλλο ενα βιντεακι,απο τι αλλο φυσικα,γκαζαδικο... :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## mastropanagos

Ας δουμε και μια καθαιρεση σωσιβιας λεμβου εν ωρα γυμνασιου φυσικα....

----------


## mastrovasilis

ταξιδεύοντας για Γιβραλτάρ αποθανάτισα μερικές καλές σκηνές κροσάροντας την Μεσόγειο με 9 bf. Και φυσικά παρακολουθώντας το φαινόμενο shagging and hogging

----------


## fotini86

Για να πάρουμε και μία γεύση από drydock.  
Τα παρακάτω videos έχουν να κάνουν με τον αποδεξαμενισμό του πλοίου αφού έχουν ολοκληρωθεί οι εργασίες/ συντηρήσεις του.  
part 1: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kfjvvOdXElc 
and part 2: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7eO7n...eature=related

----------


## Eulogy

kiena apo mena 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bpzKVhsD9C0

MV AGGELIKI

----------


## north

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mW7Km...eature=related

----------


## fotini86

supertanker engine room (tour)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0hbG9...eature=related

pw pw ti (wraia???) fasaria...

----------


## mastropanagos

> supertanker engine room (tour)
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0hbG9...eature=related
> 
> pw pw ti (wraia???) fasaria...


Αυτα ειναιιιιιιι....!!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Pavliaris

pedia den xerw ti na pw... twra mpenw stin sxoli kai anupomonw na kanw to prwto mou taxidi to exw oneiro!!! kai fusika se gazadiko...i genikos tetoiou style oxi se fortigo oute se alla! ti na pw me exete trelanei me ta video sas anupomonw!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Mao

2 omorfa videakia :Smile: 

1.  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=it0_u8dOjVg
2.  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JggUlCyMvVQ

----------


## Roger Rabbit

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RWnXw...eature=related
 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## tankerman

Δειτε μια Νορβηγικη διαφημηση επιμορφωτικου κεντρου αξιωματικων γεφυρας  που αξιζει πολλα οσκαρ.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RWnXw...eature=related

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Είναι αυτό που έβαλε και ο Rger Rabbit παραπάνω, κανένας όμως δεν σχολίασε εδώ.

----------


## SEA_PILOT

Στο ΚΕΡΑΤΣΙΝΙ - Container Terminal - συγχρονος στολος πλοιων νεας γεννιας - μεσου μεγεθους.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=grr8c2VpJjM

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HZqjVyNM6rE

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Ένα ενημερωτικό βιντεάκι από τα πρώτα χρόνια εφαρμογής της MARPOL με πρακτικές οδηγίες για τα βαπόρια. 



http://www.archive.org/download/figh...ion_at_sea.mpg

Μπορείτε να το δείτε και ονλάιν εδώ http://www.archive.org/details/fighting_pollution_at_sea<a href="http://www.archive.org/details/fighting_pollution_at_sea" target="_blank">http://archive.org/details/fighting_pollution_at_sea

----------


## Natsios

Όταν μιλάμε για θάλασσα

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BX3kF...eature=related

Και μια πολύ δυσκολη κατάσταση

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T5Na8EY1irA&feature=fvw

----------


## SteliosK



----------


## Nautilia News

*
"The cargo line" pt1. Ναυτιλία δεν είναι μόνο η ακτοπλοία.. (video)*

----------


## SteliosK

Παρακάτω βλέπουμε ένα βίντεο που πρόσφερε η KVH Industries σχετικά με την ασφάλεια του Έμπολα για τους ναυτικούς ώστε να αυξηθούν τα 
μέτρα πρόληψης και να παραμείνουν ασφαλείς.




Marineinsight.com

----------


## Dimitris Mentakis

TORINO με το προσωρινό του όνομα το γνωστο μας MAERSK TORINO - IMO 8820200 σε μια άφιξη του στον Ν.Μώλο και μετα παο όσο ξέρω πήγε για διάλυση https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oVtHwFmx4gg

----------


## Dimitris Mentakis

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=laioJWDYuvw  Μια άλη εταιρεία στον κλάδο των οχηματαγωγών πλοίων είναι η 
EUKOR . μια εταιρεία με θηριώδη αυτοκινητάδικα που μεταφέρουν μεγάλο όγκο οχημάτων

----------

